# CSM Army and CSM Valkyrie



## Aretak (Apr 1, 2009)

Here's some pictures from my current projects. 

My Games-workshop is doing a Valkyrie painting competition, winner gets a skybase. So I decided that i'd make a Chaos Valkyrie and paint it up since I started putting together a CSM army recently. I am going with a Tzeentch look for the outside of the Valkyrie and maybe Nurgle on the inside (So far i've lined the inside with greenstuff and made the walkway look like a tongue.) When that back flap opens I really want it to look almost like a mouth or a stomach inside of the Valkyrie. On the wings i've started to do feathers, hoping to finish the wings tomorrow.










Here's a picture of the color scheme i'm going to go with for my Army. Now I just gotta give the legion a name. The color is Enchanted Blue mixed equal parts with Boltgun metal. Then tin bitz for the metal areas. As you can see I used the doghouse chaos warrior leg idea for my army. I love the look and the fact that they are a little taller, even if it might screw me with true line of sight later on.










And a picture from the Gamesday conversion I made. While everyone else was making crazy wacked out mutated things I decided to go for something I could use at the end of the day and ended up with this. I haven't cleaned it up or anything, but I did use two sets of legs to put in some spacers to make it close to the same size as the rest of my army will end up being. Still some work to go on this model.










Comments and critiques welcome as always.


----------



## First (Mar 3, 2009)

I really like the feathers.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

The feathers are good, but there is just something i dislike:
Fluffwise, Nurgle HATES Tseentch , and vice versa (do you say this in english? never heard it before). Basically a Plague Marine wont fight in a Tzeentch army, so dont even think of a multi-god vehicule..
However, Tseench loves mutations. You could sculpt strage shapes on the walls, claws and tallons coming from the metal, deamon faces on the screens,tentacles...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, we say Vice Versa in latin, but yes, we use it =)

Personally, I'm not sold on the feathers - they look just too large, IMHO. Otherwise, the Chaos Valkyrie looks excellent!


----------



## Aretak (Apr 1, 2009)

Update for the Valkyrie. With some great input i've decided to go all Tzeentch with it instead of try to do two or more Gods. The right wing is close to being completed, going to try to finish the left by tonight maybe tomorrow. They arn't glued down either so i'll probably try to mesh them into the area where it meets the body to make it seem more natural.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

i like the valk and second marine alot.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This is defo having potential, just make sure the feathers covers the whole wing, ie the small front-side and the underside too, else it will look weird(alteast to me). Good luck with the projectk:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

This looks great man! I love to Green stuff work! A bit crazy, but hey, it's Chaos! I look forward to seeing the rest of the work, especially the paint job!  Here's some rep!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks great, the feathers are really nice. maybe you should sculpt runes on the inside of the valkyrie, then paint them a glowing orange or something. your green stuff skills are pretty good, way better than mine anyway + rep


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great GS work. But in my honest opinion i think that with that kind of talent with the GS you can do a lot more to that valkarie to make it a beautiful piece.

Chaosftw


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Nice. Love the Wings.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

awesome work dude +rep!


----------



## Aretak (Apr 1, 2009)

It's been a while since I updated this, but I've managed to get in some time to get my CSM army moving. Here's what I got. The Valkyrie has more work to be done, haven't had time to do the rest of it. Will try to get the next wing feathered up by next week. Here are some pictures of my army. None of the bolters are glued in yet so they look flimsy in the pics still.









Term Lord put on my own rocks, don't like the one from the kit. First one i've put together before so it was a little interesting, got others to make so im not worried about the fact that he's just okay looking.









WIP Aspiring Sorc Staff is from the Chaos Term Lord box, cut the shaft down to fit.









First group of 5 guys. As you can see Chaos Fantasy Warrior Legs + CSM Upper Bodies, occasional CFW Helm.









Second Group of 5 Guys.









With the Lord.









All 10 Guys together being led by a Champion.

All in all im happy with how the army is turning out.


----------



## Aretak (Apr 1, 2009)

Here's my Demon Prince. Converted him with a Scythe in replacement of his sword. I like the way it came out, got work to do about cleaning him up before I paint and obviously the base (Gonna do some skulls and sand for the base) Probably going to move how he's holding the Scythe cause after looking at it for a while it seems flimsy to me.


----------

